# Poor little Astro Has a Cyst on his toe.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I noticed a lump on his front right inside toe a few weeks ago and have been keeping an eye on it. Last week, it turned yukky, but after a few days on the beach, it started to heal up again. However, I woke this morning to hear Astro gnawing on it. I had a look and he had broken the skin badly and it was now weeping. 

So I ran him down for Leo my vet to have a little gander at it. Leo reckons it is a cyst and will most likely need to be cut out, but he wanted it to heal a little first, as the wound was close to the nail and might effect the nail should we cut it off now. So, some antibiotics and some antiseptic cream, a bandage to wrap it all up with and then an old sock slipped over that to reduce his tendancy to chew it. 

I will watch it over the next few days and once it has healed enough, I will take him back and get Leo to cut it off. Otherwise I can see it being a constant bother for him. 

Leo got the book out and showed me what type of cyst it was, but I can't for the life of me remember the name. But, it's not cancerous or anything nasty thankfully. 

So, Astro won't be happy, as I will have to keep him out of the water for the next week. He will think his throat has been cut


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Inconvenient but at least it isn't serious. Hopes he heals faster than I did when I had a cyst removed two years ago.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

He's done well. Apart from going and hoping into the pool. So I had to change the dressing and get another sock to put over it. Since then he hasn't nibbled or licked at it. I am hopeful it will sort itself out quickly so he can have it removed and get on with enjoying our wonderfully warm summer. Mind you, while it's warm, we have certainly had some water down this end of the world. They said on the news tonight that 2011 was our wettest year for 30 years!! We are kinda happy though, as it keeps things nice and green and after 12 years of drought across most of the country we will take every drop. It's nice to have our dams at capacity for the first time in history. If any of you have ever seen the iconic Australian movie "The Castle", Lake Bonnie Doon has water in it for the first time in 15 or more years. Aahhhhh...the serenity.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I hope Astro's toe heals quickly... poor guy! You know, they really don't understand when they have a boo-boo. As much as we love them, and love their "philosophy" of living in the moment, they are not Einsteins. They need US to do what's right for them! Good luck keeping him out of the water.

Glad you finally have some water down there! I remember seeing those horrible wild fires on the news.


----------

